# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Last van darmen ,misselijkheid en kou!

## Ornalda

Net nieuw op dit forum,en in het kort even mijn klachten.
Rommelende darmen, zomaar uren misselijk zijn,dan ook diarree, kan dagen,soms weken duren,dan is het weer een tijdje goed,en fan hup, is het er weer. Soms dagdelen misselijk,gaat het over en volgende dag weer opnieuw.
En wat mij zo verbaast is dat ik het dan heel erg koud heb,dat begint in mijn benen en trekt omhoog,tot ik een ijsklomp ben,kan dan ook haast niet warm worden met deken of kruik.
In deze fase ruiken de windjes naar rotte eieren,als ik geen last heb ,ruiken ze niet!
Eet geen suikers meer,speltbrood, bijna geen vet, geen alcohol,rook niet ( meer) ,drink geen koffie, drink groene thee,(word ik soms ook misselijk van), geen melkproducten, kortom,ik probeer van alles, maar tot nu toe geen resultaat.
Wie o wie kan mij helpen ,ik sta open voor alle raadgevingen!
Het beperkt zo mijn leven, dat ik graag een oplossing zou willen hebben!

----------


## Helgaatje

Ik zou eens naar een dokter gaan. Je kan bv allergisch zijn of spastische darmen hebben.

----------


## Ornalda

Dank je voor je reakti, ga ik vanmiddag meteen doen!

----------


## Helgaatje

Heel verstandig,...ik weet het hoe is,....heb het al 30 jaar, vandaar,....en dat je het koud hebt,..dat heb ik ook altijd is ik niet lekker ben,....de dokter kan je prima helpen. Succes!

----------


## Ornalda

Ik ben inmiddels bij de huisarts geweest,zij heeft me primperan voor de misselijkheid gegeven,en weet het verder ook niet.

Het zou een bijwerking kunnen zijn van een ander geneesmiddel dat ik jaren gebruik, dat ga ik nu uitzoeken.
Jeetje, 30 jaar, wat een ellende,hoe ga jij daar mee om?
Dank je wel voor je reaktie, en sterkte!

----------


## Helgaatje

Hoi, Goed dat je geweest bent. Kijk uit met Primperan, ik krijg er last van spiertrekkingen van, neem het niet zomaar in als je bv nog moet autorijden of op de fiets(nou ja met dit weer wil je niet op de fiets hahah).

Welk medicijn gebruik je als ik vragen mag?

Ik heb dus al 30 jaar last van mijn darmen, kreeg altijd medicijnen en ik maar slikken. Maar 2 jaar geleden was ik ineens heel erg misselijk,..lang verhaal kort,...komt de buikpijn, waarvan men zei dat het spastische darmen zijn, misschien wel van een glutenallergie. Sinds een half jaar weet ik dat ik een hevige voedselallergie heb, en een lactose intolerantie. EN nu maandag krijg ik de uitslag of ik glutenallergie heb, spannend dus, maar van eten kun je dus ook ziek worden.
Ik kan niet tegen fruit, rijst, melkproducten, aroma's, geur en smaakstoffen,.....nou kan je vertellen dat er weinig overblijft. Moet al mijn eten apart koken, als ik maar met een lepel in de jus van mijn man en kinderen zit, ben ik al misselijk. Krijg buikpijn van brood en muesli,...(vandaar ook die testen). Wordt ziek van parfum, tandpasta, rubber(schoenen) verf in kleding,..nou heb je nog een uurtje...

Laat me weten hoe het met je gaat, want mijn laatste 2 jaar is een hel geweest,..misschien kan ik helpen/steunen.
Vertel me over je medicatie.

Gr Helgaatje

----------


## Ornalda

Hallo, nou,dat is een heftig verhaal!
Hoe ben je achter al die allergieën gekomen?
En als je goed eet,dus wat jij verdraagt, heb je dan geen klachten?
Heb een Primperan genomen en moet zeggen dat ik wel minder misselijk ben,en zelfs gegeten heb, dat heb ik dagen niet gedaan,alleen af en toe een beschuit,waar ik dan weer misselijker van werd.
Ik slik Tambocor, dat is een middel tegen hartritmestoornissen, en je gelooft het niet, die kreeg ik altijd door.......eten! Ben geopereerd aan een scheurtje in het middenrif,en toen was het leed geleden, maar toen ik last van mijn darmen kreeg,drukten die mijn middenrif weer omhoog en kreeg ik weer ritmestoornissen, zó erg, dat ik met een ambulance afgevoerd werd. Nu ik weinig eet, gaat het goed.
Mijn moeder heeft ooit hetzelfde gehad, ook geopereerd en uiteindelijk 92 geworden, dus je kunt er oud mee worden!
Ben wel benieuwd naar wat je nu wél eet,ik heb ook al zoveel geschrapt,maar ben er nog niet achter!

Hartelijke groeten,

----------


## Helgaatje

Hoi Ornalda,...vind je het goed als we prive gaan mailen,....je kan mij mailen op [email protected] je ook je mailadres geven?
Als je niet wilt begrijp ik dat wel hoor.

Groetjes Helgaatje

----------


## Ornalda

Hoi,

Ik heb je een mailtje gestuurd, tot later,

Groeten,

Ornalda

----------


## petervt

lijkt inderdaad of je last hebt van het prikkelbare darm syndroom aan je klachten te zien. Zowiezo laten controleren op voedselintoleranties. Ook gluten gaan mijden dus ook geen speltbrood meer.

melkproducten mijd je al zie ik, dat is goed. voor de rest veel fruit, groenten, mager vlees, vis en noten eten. Vooral geen graanproducten en melk gaan nuttigen!

----------


## Ornalda

Dank je wel voor je reaktie,het meeste wat je voorstelt doe ik al,en het gaat wat beter,dus er is hoop! Wel lastig allemaal, maar ja

----------

